# treating mbuna with seachem metroplex



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

I've got a tank of dwarf mbuna, and have recently lost 2 fish to bloat. Now it looks like a 3rd may be sick as well.
I've been feeding peas and adding epsom salt to my tank but the disease seems to be spreading.

I'd like to try Seachem Metroplex, and have been told to mix it with frozen food.
My concern is that protein rich frozen foods are supposed to be bad for mbuna no?

Question is, can I soak NLS pellets and or flake food with metroplex?
If so, how much metroplex do I use for soaking the food?

Thanks so much all. I'm really hoping to put an end to this illness before loosing any more of my precious fish :help


----------



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

As I mentioned, I'm currently battling Malawi Bloat in my Mbuna tank.
In that post I asked about how to best mix Seachem Metroplex in with their food, as apparently the meds only work if ingested.

Well, I got some seemingly great advice from my LFS that I thought I'd share.

New Life Spectrum Algae Gel is a powder that you mix with water to form a gel which is then fed to the fish.
During the preparation, I simply mix in the Seachem Metroplex, and presto! Medically infused fish food.

I've done 2 feedings, but it was a little difficult to tell if all fish were 'keeping it down'. I really hope this works as Bloat is slowly killing off my pets 

Has anyone else tried NLS Algae gel? I'd love to hear thoughts on it.


----------

